# I just feel compelled to say. (Ukraine well wishes thread)



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2022)

I just feel compelled to say.

My thoughts and love go out from the bottom of my heart to all the Ukrainian people in this world.

May Love and Peace abound.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 24, 2022)

Amen!


----------



## andyhy (Feb 24, 2022)

Let's remind ourselves of the great composers Ukraine has given us








Five Pivotal Ukrainian Classical Music Figures | Top 5 @ 105 | WQXR


WQXR joins the rest of the world in hoping for the end of Russia's attack on Ukraine and the end of suffering for its people.




www.wqxr.org


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 24, 2022)

I hope this nonsense finish soon.


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 24, 2022)

I feel deep sadness and concern for all our friends in both Russia and Ukraine, since I know neither of you wanted this. I sincerely hope this stupidity ends very quickly and that you all make it through unharmed. As tempting as it may be, do not ever start to resent each other.
/Anders


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 25, 2022)

3DC said:


> In military aspect, I think it will be all over in just a few days. This is not a war for brave Ukrainian and Russian people. Its a war for NATO expansion to Russian borders and cutting Russia out of Europe. Those who know history know very well this will never happen regardless who is sitting in Kremlin.
> 
> I will pray Russia, India, China and Brasil don't unite under golden standard. If they do Ukraine is going to be last of our problems. In fact I would urge you all to make some basic provisions. The elites of the world are pushing us to another world war.
> 
> ...


What are you even trying to say? Who are the elites of the world?


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 25, 2022)

This a sad day. 
For Europe, for the world.
I can't believe we are seeing this madness.


----------



## Henning (Feb 25, 2022)

Words fail.


----------



## ptram (Feb 25, 2022)

andyhy said:


> Let's remind ourselves of the great composers Ukraine has given us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are even more whose roots are in today's Ukraine, or whose life has been spent mostly there:






Ukrainian Composers







www.yusypovych.com





Paolo


----------



## M_Helder (Feb 25, 2022)

As a Russian I've been in a permanent state of shock for the past 24 hours, hungrily consuming any bit of news I could find on the conflict. My friends are hiding in the Kharkiv and Kyiv metro stations right now, while my comrades are bombing them from the above. Stuff of nightmares, honestly.

I stand with my brothers and sisters in Ukraine on this senseless act of aggression and denounce Putin's petty regime.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2022)

There are no words... as if world leaders were living in the Bronze Age, pulling levers of hell they devised in order to swallow us all into oblivion for their dubious pursuits of "power" over others. How frighteningly regressive... Meanwhile the innocents... 

I found this ▼ tonight, totally unknown to me before. From Ukrainian composer Valentyn Silvestrov... 

*Poetry heals the ailing spirit*​▼



Dedication to J.S.B. · Valentin Silvestrov The Art of Instrumentation: Homage to Glenn Gould
▼


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 25, 2022)

I've wept for the people in both the Ukraine and Russia. I can't imagine what they're going through, only because some fucktards think they rule the world. And those morons call themselves "world leaders" 🤦🏻‍♂️ 🖕🏻


----------



## andyhy (Feb 25, 2022)

Anders Wall said:


> I feel deep sadness and concern for all our friends in both Russia and Ukraine, since I know neither of you wanted this. I sincerely hope this stupidity ends very quickly and that you all make it through unharmed. As tempting as it may be, do not ever start to resent each other.
> /Anders


I agree entirely.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 25, 2022)

Some good ideas here on how to help.








Want to support the people in Ukraine? Here's how you can help


Several organizations are asking for assistance in helping people affected by the Russian invasion.




www.npr.org


----------



## Martin S (Feb 25, 2022)

Imagine if there was a war and no one bothered to show up… Only then would humanity be truly civilized.

Einstein was once asked if he believed intelligent life would exist on other planets. His reply: “I’m not even sure it exists on this one”. Still true some 70 years later. Maybe more than ever…


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## heisenberg (Feb 26, 2022)

Hainbach piece...




All proceeds go to the Red Cross for helping those in Ukraine.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 26, 2022)

My heart goes out to the Ukrainian people who are standing up to Putin.

And to the brave Russians who are protesting Putin's appalling actions.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 28, 2022)

I've retitled this thread (let me know if you have a better title idea), since many of us want to express support, but many people were unaware this thread existed. Like so many here, my heart goes out to the Ukrainian people.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 28, 2022)

Glad for the thread retitle as I had missed it previously.

I've been floored by some of the stories of courage and humanity coming from Ukraine and, like the rest of the world, my thoughts are very much with events there... and hoping that peace can return as quickly as possible for the sake of everyone.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 28, 2022)

It’s a double humanitarian catastrophe, the war in Ukraine will boomerang back on the russian people all too soon. What a disaster. We had Ukranian refugees within two days, hopefully they can find peace and good life here. Sadly this crisis is here to stay for decades now..


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks a lot for this thread. I posted some thoughts in other threads touching this theme but really did not know how to start one on this. As it is said: words fail.....

Is it really only a little more then a decade ago when the Nazis started their comeback in germany as AFD and now are "regular" part of the landscape of political parties, reaching over 20 % in the elections in the east part of germany where I live ? And make all that Nazi-Ideology socially acceptable ?

Before that I was SURE that NEVER would happen AGAIN......

I never knew my grand-grand father cause he was killed in Neuengamme for that this would never come back. I am "happy" my grandfather, who came out of Fuhlsbüttels SS prison as maybe the only surviver, spent his last night alone there in fear while all others have been sent to death marches must not experience this anymore......Decades later evrytime when he was disturbed in his nighsleep he jumps up, stand before his bed and recites his prison number.....In a way his life ended there in prison.

So even when the Nazis and dictators all around the world from Berlusconi to Trump to Bolsonaro to.....gained power, "democracy" (whatever this means, but at least I think it is clear what it is NOT) worldwide as form of government has gone down from over 60 % to under 50 in a view years.

BUT......even then I could not imagine that something like this could EVER happen again. And the repetition of history is so ridiculous that this would never make it even as script for the worst C-movie.

Have we really learned NOTHING out of history ?

I dont really worry for myself but for my daughter, the children of today and tomorrow, do we really accept to leave them a world (apart form all that climate change) in such a misery ?

I think when we pray and sent our best wishes (as posted before) to the ukrainian people we should not forget their brothers and sisters in russia. Maybe they (with all the help they can get from us) are the only thing that really could find a solution for this when they resist. In germany we failed even if many people lost their live in resistance. I really hope they will be stronger then we have been.

All my prayers and wishes are with them and us. At least I still hope it is someway in OUR hands as the people on this earth even if it does not look that way at the moment.


----------



## ashX (Feb 28, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks a lot for this thread. I posted some thoughts in other threads touching this theme but really did not know how to start one on this. As it is said: words fail.....
> 
> Is it really only a little more then a decade ago when the Nazis started their comeback in germany as AFD and now are "regular" part of the landscape of political parties, reaching over 20 % in the elections in the east part of germany where I live ? And make all that Nazi-Ideology socially acceptable ?
> 
> ...


Good words mate! War crimes have been happening all around the world (Iraq, Yugoslavia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Syria) so there is no gap between WW2 and today's situation in Ukraine tho. We need to stop any war crimes but it is hard because superpowers (Russia and the US) dont care about peoples lives when they see their economic interests.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm just glad my grandparents aren't here anymore to see this happening again. I can still see the fear and sorrow in my grandmother's eyes the one and only time she talked about WWII.


----------



## sumVI (Mar 1, 2022)

The metal band *Jinjer*, best known for their song “*Pisces*” (with over 60 million views), have returned to Kyiv to protect their country. Bassist, Eugene Abdukhanov, tweeted to the world on Saturday asking to share the message of Putin’s aggression towards Ukraine.




If you want to stay updated and see some videos and images of what is happening on the ground, here is a good Twitter account to follow.

https://twitter.com/lesiavasylenko


----------



## Marsen (Mar 1, 2022)

💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛💙💛


----------



## M_Helder (Mar 4, 2022)

M_Helder said:


> As a Russian I've been in a permanent state of shock for the past 24 hours, hungrily consuming any bit of news I could find on the conflict. My friends are hiding in the Kharkiv and Kyiv metro stations right now, while my comrades are bombing them from the above. Stuff of nightmares, honestly.
> 
> I stand with my brothers and sisters in Ukraine on this senseless act of aggression and denounce Putin's petty regime.


Among all of this doom & gloom I finally got some good news: my friends and their families were able to escape the bombardments of Kyiv unharmed (albeit scared out of their minds), board a train to Lviv and have now crossed safely into Poland. I am honestly floored by all the support they got there, the treatment of refugees and the unity among people. This is what humanity SHOULD be about, not this manufactured invasion disaster.

The bad news is that my country’s government (Russia) has just destroyed/closed/seized/blocked any remaining independent media outlets for good. Which kinda contradicts our Constitution, but i am sure nobody cares to support a facade of legitimacy at this point. Besides, starting tomorrow any expression of doubt or spreading of misinformation (reposting ukrainian/foreign/independent media) or attending anti-war protests (because there is no war, according to the official statement) is a criminal offense, punishable by 15 years in prison.

So, I guess it is time to sale everything I have, flee the country and lay low for a while…

And to my Ukrainian brothers and sisters, my fellow humans, I wish you all to stay strong, hold the line and surpass this insurmountable pressure. You have already won this war in many ways than one, you hace become the symbol of change in the modern world. And you will prevail.


----------

